# Power Maxed



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The MD gave me a bunch of Power Maxed samples the other day. I've seen them before, but never heard of anyone use them.

Are they any good?


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Summer Jacket and Winter Coat are very good and easy to use. With the former being Nano tech. 

Quick Detailer got a good write up on this site as well.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Jet Wash n Wax is brilliant. I keep a foaming pump spray bottle filled up in the car ready for quick cleans.

Glass cleaner is also very very good too.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Tfr and glass cleaner get my thumbs up. I do have their tyre dressing but there's better out there


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

I used their deep clean polish by hand the other day. It really cleaned the paint up nice and was easy to use, no dusting and buffed off quite easily. I don’t think it’s done anything to the swirls but it was by hand. 
I’ve also used the glass sealant which was ok but never lasted long enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

They're all very cheap, effective and easy to. Won't be the best on the market but worth the money. Ines I'll be replacing when they run out. 

TFR
Jet was and wax prewash
Glass cleaner
Rain off glass sealant 
Frequent use wheel cleaner 
Interior cleaner


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

RandomlySet said:


> The MD gave me a bunch of Power Maxed samples the other day. I've seen them before, but never heard of anyone use them.
> 
> Are they any good?


I've a few of them and pleased with what they do - what samples were you given ?


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Just bought 5L of the TFR concentrate, got it for about £14 for carparts4less so thought why not! Gets great reviews on here and so far I’ve found it decent. Packing says dilute 50:1 but it’s LSP safe up to 9:1. 

Currently used it as 49:1 on my car, 19:1 on my girlfriends car which was filthy and 9:1 on tyres. Decent results so far, too early to ‘swear’ by it but for £14... give it a bash! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

You have never heard of PM TFR?!! How :lol:

The tfr is superb and excellent value for money. I find their QD rubbish, so was their original recipe tyre shine.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Forgot about alloy wheel cleaner, that's not bad.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

alfajim said:


> Forgot about alloy wheel cleaner, that's not bad.


eye me too :lol:

I've got their strong one, subborn mark remover i think its called - good stuff


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I like a lot of their products. 
TFR 
Glass cleaner
Frequent use alloy wheel cleaner
Winter coat sealant
Tyre dressing (OK product but not best I have used)


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've had the TFR, the glass cleaner and the yellow wheel cleaner - the regular use one.
All decent but their 1 litre bottle spray head are the best I've come across, if you can get a cheap enough deal, worth it for the bottles alone!!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

The tar remover is very effective also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

The fallout remover is very good too , just picked up a bottle off the Powermaxed stand at the Oulton Park Btcc :thumb:

Mark


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Didn't know they did a fallout remover, must try that. I tried their one litre bottles and liked them , so went and ordered the five litre jobs to refill them.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I really rate there glass cleaner. 

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ah power Max

The cheap and nasty stuff

The stuff you honestly review and damages your car but then get emailed saying it was free to test so delete the review

Honesty is the best policy


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

It is extremely strong stuff, I’ve found it will stain trim and plastics if left too long. 

I use it rarely at 50:1 on the bottom half of the car, or at 25:1 as a spray and rinse wheel cleaner. 

Be careful out there (plastics, Chrome, diamond cut wheels, even rubbers)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

tosh said:


> It is extremely strong stuff, I've found it will stain trim and plastics if left too long.
> 
> I use it rarely at 50:1 on the bottom half of the car, or at 25:1 as a spray and rinse wheel cleaner.
> 
> ...


I'm finding this. Cheap but not too sold on it. Good for lashing on and blasting off with a pressure washer on the Mrs car etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Taking a punt on the Tar off glue remover on good reports its good gear.

Great price on Amazon only £6 for 500ml. Ordered 2ea £12 free delivery from EuroCarParts.:thumb:


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Itstony said:


> Taking a punt on the Tar off glue remover on good reports its good gear.
> 
> Great price on Amazon only £6 for 500ml. Ordered 2ea £12 free delivery from EuroCarParts.:thumb:


I've got some let me know how it goes. Quick tip though, don't order from euro car parts again. Copy the product code, paste it into the search bar on carparts4less.co.uk and hey presto cheaper price from basically the same company!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

gareth_j said:


> I've got some let me know how it goes. Quick tip though, don't order from euro car parts again. Copy the product code, paste it into the search bar on carparts4less.co.uk and hey presto cheaper price from basically the same company!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I did check that link and others that were significantly priced higher.
Under six quid FP&P, job done and not kicking myself for pennies. I did find many good reports on it and if they were all botox then not going to cry.


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Itstony said:


> Yes I did check that link and others that were significantly priced higher.
> 
> Under six quid FP&P, job done and not kicking myself for pennies. I did find many good reports on it and if they were all botox then not going to cry.


I've used it a few times now at different concentrations. Can't complain for the money but not too keen on it. Stains my rubber trim. Does what it's supposed to though, probably stick with citrus stuff going forward when this is gone (in a million years as I got 5l concentrate) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

